# Breeding



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello guys,

I hope I am posting this in the right section

I have a question about showing and being a reputable breeder

Can someone be a reputable breeder when his/her maltese are not shown? 

No, I am not not looking into becoming a breeder, but I am trying to respond to someone who says 
"You do not need to show your Maltese to breed quality! I do breed quality and I feel that I better the breed. I work hard on improving my line all the time"

I think that the answer to my question is "no" but I might be wrong, so I thought of comming here to get insight from the ones who know more than I do.

This person doesn't look like a reputable breeder to me - she seems to be a backyard breeder and it just drives me crazy when people require to buy her puppies in the older maltese puppies videos that she uploads. I might be wrong again, so I am thinking of what to reply to her next so that I can get a response from her that will make it certain that she is a BYB...any idea to what would be the best response 

Lately, I've been stopping by different pet stores who advertise in youtube and other obvious BYB who sell their puppies in youtube again, and try the best I can to stop the interested buyers from making the mistake of supporting these people .. 

I am sure that I'm hated by many (if not all) pet store and BYB video owners (many deleted my comments and some also blocked me from posting anything in their channel or videos), BUT I still feel VERY HAPPY to get the attention from many who look into buying a dog!!! They can't control and stop me from sending messages to the people who comment in their videos :biggrin: EVEN BETTER, when sending messages, I have the freedom to post links to websites that have the facts about puppymills, pet stores and BYB.....It really works. I got possitive responses from many

Just a thought: If you got a lil free time each day, maybe you can do that too...that would realy be great  so that it can help in raising the awareness in a bigger number of people 

Back to my main point, I hope to get the answer to my question from you guys :grouphug: 


Kat


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn/Lacie's Mom had a great answer to your question just recently:

"Most reputable breeders are show breeders or have been show breeders. IMO, you would have to be a member of the parent club (AMA in our case), and primarily only show breeders join as that is a big part of the club's focus.

You would, of course, need to adhere to the AMA's code of ethics, learn everything you can about health issues and pedigrees and breed only to better the breed.

If you haven't been into showing, then you probably don't have the necessary knowledge to know the pedigrees and the genetics of the various dogs. Being knowledgable in this area is, imo, key to being a reputable breeder because only that knowledge enables you to select the right 2 dogs to breed together to enhance and better the breed. You need to know what problems, both health issues and comfirmation issues, have been thrown by dogs in a particular pedigree. That enables you to learn what to avoid as well as what will enhance when breeding.

For example, I once had a friend in the show scene that often had dogs that developed epilepsy, and after studying many, many pedigrees of dogs that we knew had this health issue, we were able to determine the dog that was probably the initial carrier and able to avoid using a dog that had the carrier in his pedigree. The more you study, the more you learn and the more able you are to help breed health problems out of a particular line.

So, imo, you would not HAVE to be a show breeder to be a reputable breeder, but, I have no clue how you would gain the needed knowledge to better the breed if you didn't show."


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I don't know how you can claim to have Maltese that meet the standard if they haven't been judged against the standard in the conformation ring? Even reputable breeders can develop "kennel blindness" and everyone believes their dogs are the best, but until you compare them to other dogs you don't have a real gauge of their quality.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks ladies for the info :grouphug: 

I missed Lynn's post, but will sure look through it too ... thanks


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Marj (Lynne) and Tami have given you a lot of good info. 

I would add though that it is usually necessary to breed outside your own kennel to improve the quality of the dogs you are breeding (something BYBs do not necessarily do). So you seek out other quality dogs to breed to. How do you know they are quality? By the evidence of ch. wins. If you are not showing, people who have invested the effort of putting a CH. on their dogs are usually reluctant to allow you to use their dogs for breeding thus making it impossible to "improve" your lines.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Mar 16 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746462


> I don't know how you can claim to have Maltese that meet the standard if they haven't been judged against the standard in the conformation ring? Even reputable breeders can develop "kennel blindness" and everyone believes their dogs are the best, but until you compare them to other dogs you don't have a real gauge of their quality.[/B]


I agree completely! I think it's a bit arrogant to think you can tell if your dogs fit the standard, if you don't show. Judges spend years learning each standard and have often had careers as top show breeders or professional handlers before becoming judges. How can one breeder, who's probably biased, compare to the opinion of several different, hopefully objective, judges? It also seems a bit too convienent to me that this train of thought means they save money on entry fees, transportation, handlers, grooming, etc.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

This is a good question. I really don't know. I am confused by it all to tell you the truth. The breeder of my yorkie told me she use to show, no I didn't see any pictures of dog she shown but she doesn't anymore and also told me her dogs are standard because she use to show and knows the breed. I look forward to see what others have to say about this topic.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Mar 16 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746536


> Marj (Lynne) and Tami have given you a lot of good info.
> 
> I would add though that it is usually necessary to breed outside your own kennel to improve the quality of the dogs you are breeding (something BYBs do not necessarily do). So you seek out other quality dogs to breed to. How do you know they are quality? By the evidence of ch. wins. If you are not showing, people who have invested the effort of putting a CH. on their dogs are usually reluctant to allow you to use their dogs for breeding thus making it impossible to "improve" your lines.[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------

